# Mersey Mariner



## KEITH SEVILLE

Have received rumours that Mersey Mariner likely to be sold off in
May or June this year.
It seems Westminster Dredging will take over the dredging in the Port
of Liverpool.
Can anybody enlighten me on this please?

Regard
Keith


----------



## Kevver

Hello Keith,
This move would'nt suprise me one bit! When Peel holdings took over the Manchester ship canal it was the first thing they done,made all the dredging plant redundant and got Westminister Dredging in!

regards,Kevin


----------



## LEEJ

Yes, Westminster dredging should be taking over. When they last used the MEDWAY II for a couple of weeks, the dock board received a massive bill that would have paid for the continued service of the Mersey Venture for about a year. 

Rgds 
LeeJ


----------



## Degzie

Just for info i have heard from that the WD Severn is to finish shortly on the manchester Ship canal and is being sold to South American interests ( This appears to be the grave yard for old dredgers) and she is to be replaced with the WD Mersey which is due on the river Mersey in mid July. Find attached a link to a photo of the WD Mersey at a ship yard in Holland.
http://members.lycos.nl/fsanderse/080501/WD%20Mersey.jpg
Cheers
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Degzie

Thanks very much for that information,that's quite a surprise as I watch the W.D.Severn regularly working on the river.
I assume she is being resold for further trading??
Comparing the two ships the Mersey seems a lot stumpier looking than the Severn.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

for info the WD Mersey arrived this afternoon at about 1330hrs and according to AIS is berthed in Seaforth dock.

Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie

Was monitoring the arrival of W.D.Mersey on AIS locations daily.
She's arrived at last!!
Noticed also the W.D.Severn had been working the Eastham Channel and the Manchester Ship Canal.
Wonder when the Severn will be leaving us??

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Just an update the W.D.Severn after working on the Manchester Ship Canal arrived at Vittoria Dock,Birkenhead today at lunchtime, where she is laying at the moment.
I was watching her working the Eastham Channel about 1500 hours yesterday.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

An update on Mersey Mariner.
Just been reading in todays Liverpool Echo.
Peel Ports have announced that Mersey Mariner will be decommissioned in early June.
They have told the crew they will lose their jobs, some of whom have been with Mersey Docks & Harbour Company for 25 to 30 years.
With the economy as it is nobody wants to go.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Keith, 
That is bad news, did the Echo say what her replacement will be?
The docks will still require dredging after all.
I have noticed that for a couple of years now, the 'off shift' masters of Mersey Mariner and Mersey Mammoth have been working at Mersey Radio, broadcasting the general situation and movements statement etc.
Maybe at least that will become a permanent job for them.
Pat


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Pat,

It said a third party will dredge Liverpool and Birkenhead.
I assume by this, the work will be carried out possibly by Westminster Dredging.
I had to smile when reading this article because Gary Hodgson the M.D. of the
Mersey Docks said quote " Going forward the proposals for dredging will use more advanced technology and as such the Mersey Mariner, which is an ageing bucket dredger will not be required here in Liverpool and a decision has been made to decommission it in early June"
Just goes to show how he can't identify his own dredging fleet!
He goes on to say "We have now commenced a consultation period with union representatives on the future of the 12 crew members.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy

So he thinks that his ship is a bucket dredger?!!
The mind boggles, he is probably a bean counter, they seem to be in charge of most things these days, 
Pat


----------



## tell

anyone tell me what happened to the shb Delta that was taken over from Liverpool corporation?


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Tell

She was eventually bought by Westminster Dredging Company and renamed
Wirral, working as a hopper barge until being sold for scrap in 1967.

Keith


----------



## stockie

Hi Keith,
If you look on the Liverpool daily Post Web page,it might give you some answers,
stockie.


----------



## tell

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Tell
> 
> She was eventually bought by Westminster Dredging Company and renamed
> Wirral, working as a hopper barge until being sold for scrap in 1967.
> 
> Keith


much obliged Keith thanks a lot


----------



## Degzie

I see that the Mersey mariner has changed her name to Mersey M according to Redwise a ship delivery company they are crewing her shortly and taking her to Belem (Brazil). 
I wonder how much she was sold for?
Cheers
Degzie


----------



## Santos

She will be very busy in Belem, all sorts of channels and creeks there for dredging, glad she has a second life, but dont envy the trip to Belem on her.

Chris.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Chris

I heard she was supposed to sail last Wednesday but don't know what the delay is.
Also she has had an oil spill while lying alongside in Liverpool Docks.
Will be watching AIS to see when she is going to sail.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Santos

Hi Keith,

AIS giving her in dock at the moment- but info received 6 days ago so it looks like she is still there.

Chris.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Santos

Just to advise Mersey M finally sailed from Liverpool this evening, presume bound for Brazil.
I am just looking at the ais 2020 hours and she is approaching Mersey Bar at a speed of 9.9 knots.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Keith, 
AIS has her destination as 'Finished'
Somehow appropriate and sad. 
Pat


----------



## Santos

Hi Keith,

Yes thanks, just looked she is on a course of 323 , practically northwest , I thought she was headed for Brazil, wonder where she is going, unless she is north bound through St Georges Channel, then across to Canada and then coasting to Brazil.

Chris.

Chris.


----------



## Santos

Pat,

As you say, appropriate but very sad.

Chris.


----------



## Santos

Ah Hah - she has altered course now to wsw so she is heading south, bon voyage Mersey M and happy dredging in Belem.

Chris.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Chris/Pat

I'm also sad to see her go.
At least she will be used for further service and not face the breakers for the time being!!

Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy

There is a nice photo of Mersey Mariner working off Cammell Lairds last December at this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153088/ppuser/12939


----------



## Santos

There are some pics of Mersey Mariner leaving the Mersey for the last time yesterday *HERE*

Chris.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Chris, 
What would you reckon are the odds on that crane on the focsle surviving the Atlantic crossing unscathed?
Pat


----------



## Santos

Well Pat, if she gets across the Bay OK and down to the Canaries, then this time of year, the odds will be pretty good, but I would'nt like to be on her all the same.

I've had some batterings off the northern Brazil coast, the South Atlantic, can be rough just there, but fingers crossed she gets there OK, with all her cranes.

Chris.


----------



## leaf74

Does anyone know what has happened to the Mersey (V)enture? Is she still active and wher is she located?


----------



## Santos

Santos said:


> There are some pics of Mersey Mariner leaving the Mersey for the last time yesterday *HERE*
> 
> Chris.


New link for her leaving pics from Liverpool is HERE

Dont know if she has arrived yet.

Chris.


----------



## Degzie

The mersey Venture is now called 'Sitra ' details from bert Visser site
IMO number: 8201545 
Type: Trailing suction hopper dredger 
Owner: Amwaaj Elkhair Oil Services 
Built by: Appledore Shipbuilders, North Devon 
Year: 1983


----------



## Matthew Finn

Hello
Im a 3rd mate on a safmarine container ship and I sighted the ex Mersey Mariner in Santos. There is alot of dredging there and whilst on my cargo watch she was busy to and from the deposit ground and the up river wharfs.


----------

